# A round table forum discussion



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone else picture this when reading the forums?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Lol...yup!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Exactly Bruce. Love it when the new kid pops on the scene to shake things up, then he's gone. Exactly!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, no, nothing that bizarre, lol. I innately see folks online as tractor implements. There are diggers, scrapers, gougers, plows, hoes, blades, loaders, draw bars, levelers, seeders, tillers, sprayers, harvesters, and graders. The definitive rulebook for online interaction is encoded within the pages of the the John Deere catalog. Keeps it simple.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty funny. Guess it happens on forums in general. Not that I am surprised.


----------

